# Kremlin Dialled Molnija



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Is this just hand painted - surely it didn't leave the factory like this?

290095418056


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

It's hand painted, there are lots of these around I've even see Vostoks touched up like this


----------

